# First class strange experience!



## Cagekicker (Nov 9, 2014)

It's been quite some time sense I've been in a dojo.  So I went to my first Aiki Jujutsu class.  Long story my last instructor was a whatever in TKD and a whatever in Jujutsu and Judo. One of those guys that started at 6 and was 60 now.  We were non traditional only did basic strikes joint locks throws takedowns.  We trained to attack soft tissue break joints ect.  Noting fancy.  Well I had to move away he told me my last day of class if you want to continue training find a ligit Jujutsu class.  Well I did!  Crazy experience was so much stuff came blasting right back. Now I know why Mike said to the Jujutsu rout.  Most of what we did was Jujutsu.  I was remembering so much stuff and catching on right away!  Feel like I found my home! However I forgot how much of a bear break falls are!!!!  I'm a little beat up right now.  But I can't wait for next class!!!


----------



## Shai Hulud (Nov 9, 2014)

Cagekicker said:


> It's been quite some time sense I've been in a dojo.  So I went to my first Aiki Jujutsu class.  Long story my last instructor was a whatever in TKD and a whatever in Jujutsu and Judo. One of those guys that started at 6 and was 60 now.  We were non traditional only did basic strikes joint locks throws takedowns.  We trained to attack soft tissue break joints ect.  Noting fancy.  Well I had to move away he told me my last day of class if you want to continue training find a ligit Jujutsu class.  Well I did!  Crazy experience was so much stuff came blasting right back. Now I know why Mike said to the Jujutsu rout.  Most of what we did was Jujutsu.  I was remembering so much stuff and catching on right away!  Feel like I found my home! However I forgot how much of a bear break falls are!!!!  I'm a little beat up right now.  But I can't wait for next class!!!


Ukemi/break falls can be a real grind. Well at least they were to me, which is probably why Judo didn't work out for me in my early university years.

Glad to see you've found a dojo that works for you. Cheers.


----------



## www.pbjjc.com (Nov 14, 2014)

Where was this Aikijujitsu dojo?


----------



## Cagekicker (Nov 17, 2014)

I've attended a few classes now.  I'm sore!  Wow I'm sore!  Having a great time!


----------



## donald1 (Nov 17, 2014)

Good news, sounds like you're trying something your not used to.  I remember my first time practicing kotekitai (arm and leg conditioning)  for the first few attempts every time I left class with so many bruises,  now it's my favorite part of goju  :s54: (besides weapons) 

But after a while when you get used to what you're doing it will become as easy as a habbit and no confusing when doing so :uhyeah:


----------



## Instructor (Nov 18, 2014)

Make sure you are warming up and stretching adequately. Get plenty of water and it's okay to take some motrin.  Rolls and falls never used to bother me but as I pass through the age of 40 I find I feel things more and I don't bounce back quite as fast as I used to.  If I break fall correctly no problem but if I get it wrong, my body let's me know.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 18, 2014)

Glad your having fun!  Keep training and enjoy!!!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 18, 2014)

Enjoy the pain and have fun learning


----------

